# Pyrite Remedial Works



## ssb (14 Mar 2011)

Hi,

Our house is affected by Pyrite and it looks like we have to arrange to have the work done ourselves as the builders are gone bust.

Has anyone organsied this ? so far I have been quoted from 20 k - 33 k ?

thanks


----------



## mrblues (14 Mar 2011)

How old is the house? 
Homebond or Premier Bond Insurance not in place?
My house is just about to be started on, paid for by the insurance co - current estimated cost is c.€100k


----------



## PyritePete (14 Mar 2011)

hi SSB, I too would be interested to find out EXACT prices as I have heard they range from 30K to 50-60K. 

MrBlues - 100K sounds very high. A 3 bed semi-d in our estate cost 37K for a walk-in/walk-out job. Did you get a breakdown of this 100k ? can you pass that info on please ? a 5 bed detached again in our estate cost 48K. 

Homebond are useless, Premierbond seem to be better...provided cause and effect can be proved. 

With the surge in the number of houses affected, the number of builders gone bust...somethings got to give. The recent Prime Time programme provided little new information for us.


----------



## ssb (15 Mar 2011)

Mr Blues,  Our house is 5 years old and we have Homebond and have a claim with them since 2009 but still chasing them. I gota quote yesterday of 35 k all in for a 3 bed semi d and that includes redecoration and certified by structural engineer.  What insurace company is paying for yours?  Our builder was paying for ours but now has gone bust so as you can imagine we are completely devestated!

Pyrite pete are you in the same boat? We are in Meath btw


----------



## mrblues (15 Mar 2011)

So our house is a 3 storey, 4 bed timber frame house in north Dublin. Premier are the insurer and after three years of battling and trying to agree testing specifications we got our claim approved. Spent around €4k on various testing and reports but it worked out ok for us.
OSG are the loss adjusters and they put the price on it - the total claim for our estate will be in excess of €5m and there's only 54 units in the entire estate.
I'm not sure if there is any particular difference in terms of the build of our house versus the ssb one but I would have said that the professional fees, removal costs, storage, rent for alternative accommodation would be in excess of €15k so €37k is very little money to complete the level of work that is required to completely gut the house, fill and all and then reinstate to original specification.


----------



## Latrade (15 Mar 2011)

mrblues said:


> So our house is a 3 storey, 4 bed timber frame house in north Dublin. Premier are the insurer and after three years of battling and trying to agree testing specifications we got our claim approved. Spent around €4k on various testing and reports but it worked out ok for us.
> OSG are the loss adjusters and they put the price on it - the total claim for our estate will be in excess of €5m and there's only 54 units in the entire estate.
> I'm not sure if there is any particular difference in terms of the build of our house versus the ssb one but I would have said that the professional fees, removal costs, storage, rent for alternative accommodation would be in excess of €15k so €37k is very little money to complete the level of work that is required to completely gut the house, fill and all and then reinstate to original specification.


 
Most information seems to settle on the total cost being close to €100K. Majority of that being the work itself (which is a big and as far as I know specialised job) and then the other factors built into that.

Would be very interested to see what the lower quotes are based on and what's involved.


----------



## PyritePete (15 Mar 2011)

35K seems closer for pure rebuild costs. Even if the storage fees & all other fees are 15k = still only totals 50K per house. I am not qualified or I am saying a timber frame house is better/worse than blocks or concrete built. 

I smell profiteering...54 units at 5m EUR.


----------



## mrblues (15 Mar 2011)

PyritePete said:


> I smell profiteering...54 units at 5m EUR.



I probably should have been clearer, 14 of the units are in small apartment blocks which effectively are being closed off for a year and worked on so there is a real cost in that part.
My house is a 4 bed detached one and i'm aware that the costs for my removals, storage, rent for alternative accommodation and replacement of marble floors which will be destroyed when they are being taken up is €24k. Most of the other units are smaller and may have wooden floors which will be ok to be refitted - that is where I put the €15k estimate.


----------



## ssb (15 Mar 2011)

Fair enough Mrblues, the price i was quoted was for fixing and redecorating our house. We still have to pay solicitor fees, moving companys and re housing extra, god knows how much it will be and the simple fact is we just dont have the "extra cash" for this.


----------



## PyritePete (15 Mar 2011)

Hi MrBlues - no problem, I hope you dont think I was awkward. The figures I quoted above I got from the builder doing both jobs. There are specialist companies who mainly do pyrite remedial works.

how long will you be out of your house for ? 4-6/8 weeks presumably ?

Good luck, I really hope all goes well for you


----------



## PyritePete (15 Mar 2011)

Yep SSB we are in the same boat as you. I am lead to believe that if the builder goes bust, the onus may fall on Homebond. So contact them by email...you have nothing to lose.


----------



## mrblues (15 Mar 2011)

Not at all @PyritePete, this is one crap situation for all involved and the more i'm talking to people about it the worse it appears to be getting.
We're actually really lucky that we managed to get our claim accepted and premier are getting it sorted for us.
We've been told to get a rental house for 12 - 16weeks so I assume it will take between that to do it.


----------



## ssb (16 Mar 2011)

Same as us Mrblues, the more we hear the worse it is. We are totally shell shocked this week. We only found out this week that the builder is going into liquadition. Just feel devestated and what to do. Have rang homebond so many times so far this week but of course no one has rang back. I will keep trying. I know we might not get a claim from them but they are our last hope :-(


----------



## misguided (30 Mar 2011)

Hi folks
I am in the same situation and have been dealing with Homebond since 2009 to no avail. Our builder has gone bust.  Quotes to repair (apartment) are in the region of 30-40k and thats without storage etc.

I am in North Dublin but there is a great Meath politicial who has been really active in getting behind our case.  He has managed to get builders and insurers around the table in some cases and is talking about getting a group together to represent all those affected.  Shane McEntee is the guys name.

I'm not affilliated to any party but if I could have voted for him - I would have.  

I don't believe any of us should have to pay for this so the more people that speak out about it the better!


----------



## onq (31 Mar 2011)

I think this disaster really blows holes in the whole self-certification/ market regulated/ building insurance agenda as its presently constituted.

Everyone ducking and weaving and nobody coming forward with a cost- effective means to do it.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon     as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal action be     taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in     Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters at     hand.


----------

